
Ask HN: How do I look you in the eye while looking at you in video chat? - nscalf
I know it seems minor, but I think not looking at each other in in the eyes makes video calls far less impactful.  I want to look at the video stream of you, but that immediately means that I don&#x27;t appear to be looking at you.  Are there any tools that solve this?
======
miles
See Eye 2 Eye webcam accessory [https://www.pocket-
lint.com/cameras/reviews/69335-see-eye2ey...](https://www.pocket-
lint.com/cameras/reviews/69335-see-eye2eye-webcam-accessory-gadget)

See Eye 2 Eye - webcam teleprompter & eye contact device for video chatting
with computers using external webcams
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N28MB4/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N28MB4/)

Bodelin Technologies SE2E See Eye 2 Eye - Eye Contact Device for Webcams
[https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/472569-REG/Bodelin_Te...](https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/472569-REG/Bodelin_Technologies_SE2E_SE2E_See_Eye_2.html)

Here it is in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpFsBHusAhY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpFsBHusAhY)

The manufacturer appears to have replaced it with this model, which is around
$400 more: [https://www.proprompter.com/teleprompters/proprompter-
deskto...](https://www.proprompter.com/teleprompters/proprompter-desktop/)

------
cyberdrunk
We actually don't do video calls (just audio) in our company and I think it's
a blessing. The video input is frankly just distracting and this way we can
better focus on what each other is saying.

Video may be more important for non-technical discussions, where reading non-
verbal cues can be important (however I'm not sure how well they can be read
from a laggy video feed).

------
kugelblitz
I have the webcam on top of my desktop monitor, when I videoconference, I
slide the whole monitor lower so that the camera is just above height of my
eyes and I put the chat screen on the top of the screen, so the talker on the
screen and the webcam are just a few cms / inches apart. I sit about an arm's
length away from the webcam.

It's not perfect, but it's adjustable within 3 seconds and is very close to
directly looking into the camera.

------
PaulHoule
How about this?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprompter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprompter)

------
tomcam
I just look into the camera. It takes a little discipline but not much.

But note that EVERYONE prefers to look at themselves onscreen (well, not me...
but if you saw me you'd understand why) and therefore they don't really care
if you're doing the same thing.

------
jkartchner
Check this out. A maker’s take on fixing this problem:

[https://youtu.be/2AecAXinars](https://youtu.be/2AecAXinars)

------
dave_sid
Lol, it does seem a little minor. Imagine trying to communicate/coordinate
during a naval battle using morse code in the Second World War.

------
dave_sid
It’s not really important. You really need to focus more on what you and the
other person are actually doing on the call. Seriously.

------
quickthrower2
I don’t even look in the eye face to face unless trying to do so. If talking
technical I need to look at the ceiling to think.

------
sergiotapia
Move the video preview top of the screen, center screen. As close to the cam
as possible.

------
potta_coffee
Socially awkward coder here, I prefer not to have eye contact most of the
time.

------
doopy-loopy2
Hot take:

Just turn off your camera. Video meetings where you sit at your desk and stare
into your screen for an hour is just stupid.

I do all my calls voice only while going for a walk or doing chores around the
house.

~~~
miles
> Video meetings where you sit at your desk and stare into your screen for an
> hour is just stupid.

Could not agree more. Was recently asked to give a several hour presentation
online to a group via video chat. Insisted on using just audio and screen
sharing (so that the concepts being explained could be demonstrated). It was a
far more pleasant experience without everyone having to stare awkwardly at
each other.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I recently took part in a 50 person conference. The convention we used was to
keep camera off unless you had something to say. Then only turn the camera on
when called upon by the moderator. It worked great!

